
Show HN: Markdown to PDF converter site (www.markdownpdfconverter.com) - papaver
a weekend project i threw together, well a couple of weekends.  yep, it&#x27;s another markdown 2 pdf converter site.  i wasn&#x27;t happy with the quality and look of the converted pdfs from any of the other sites available online or tools available.  seems like everyone&#x27;s default conversion just wasn&#x27;t up to my liking (mainly the styling was substandard) so i threw this site up for myself to use (love markdown), and to finally get a project done from idea to publish (first out of dozens).<p>so what now?  i&#x27;m gonna be adding more features as i require them.  how do i get the website traffic to increase and get more usage?  any suggestions on improving the overall experience?  idea was to be simple as possible.  potentially add options for advanced users in the future.<p>thanks!<p>url:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.markdownpdfconverter.com
======
ishu3101
When I upload a markdown file ending with the file extension .md, I'm getting
an error saying Error! not a valid markdown file and then it loads the
[http://www.markdownpdfconverter.com/upload](http://www.markdownpdfconverter.com/upload)
webpage with the following result

{ "pdfUrl":
"[http://res.cloudinary.com/markdown2pdf/raw/upload/fl_attachm...](http://res.cloudinary.com/markdown2pdf/raw/upload/fl_attachment/mjvdzwzynpl31plxobda.pdf"),
"success": true }

But when, I visit the above url, the pdf file is blank. I have tried with
several markdown files both with file extension .md & .markdown and the same
thing happens

~~~
papaver
do you have an example of the markdown file? i've run it on dozens of markdown
files without an issue... thanks.

~~~
ishu3101
I have tried it on several files but could not get it to work on any of them.
Hv you tried it on the website that you have deployed or a local version on
your computer. This is what my simple markdown file looked like

filename: hello world.md

 __file contents below __

# Hello World

hello world in markdown

~~~
papaver
thats bizarre... it works fine for me... both locally and on the deployed
site.

[http://res.cloudinary.com/markdown2pdf/raw/upload/fl_attachm...](http://res.cloudinary.com/markdown2pdf/raw/upload/fl_attachment/cudcnd6md8m4vumyvehf.pdf)

maybe its your browser... i'll do some more testing. thanks for the info!

~~~
ishu3101
I have tried with chrome browser in Windows 10 and Chrome OS but both did not
work.

------
davidgould
View source suggests that your site relies on a commercial conversion service
to do all its work. Is there some value you are adding that I'm not seeing?

~~~
papaver
does it? what makes you think that? its run on flask using libraries. there is
no commercial service running in the background... not sure what you mean.

